# Orchestra tuning/warm-up is beautiful!



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

I've always been drawn to this "uncomposed" sound. In fact, I find it more beautiful and sonorous than certain composed works (e.g., Shostakovitch, etc.)

Here's an example:





The sound of the above warm-up is different from other warm-ups ... like opening of:





As I was Googling this topic, I found E. Varese has already "been there, done that":






I don't care for the Varese piece, however. Maybe composing ruins it????


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Of course, Varese didn't write it. Someone else used his 80 year old sketches and made a performing version. The youth orchestra had fun with it, but I didn't like it much either.


----------



## Steve Mc (Jun 14, 2018)

I do love the sound of an orchestra warming up/ tuning up. One of the highlights of attending a concert for me.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

Yes I love that sound. If there isn't already a piece designed to sound like that, I'll probably write one. Something loose and indeterminate.


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

Check out Weigl's Symphony No. 5. The introductory section sounds like the orchestra tuning up and then the first theme materializes out of the chaos.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

During our rehearsals we often tune four times. First the oboe plays to set the A 440 Hz. Then the woodwinds tune, then the brass, then the lower strings then the upper strings. Each time while the others tune, as I hold my violin, I can feel it vibrate in sympathetic resonance. My instrument feels quite alive as I hold it and others tune around me. It's a fantastic feeling. At a performance we tune twice, once for the woodwinds and brass, the second time for the strings.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

Try Balada's "Steel Symphony"


----------

